# Cutting end to end dovetails with a Porter Cable Omnijig



## CM1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello to all. 

I am in the market to purchase a dovetail jig either the Porter Cable Omni 24 and or the Leigh DR4 pro. I noticed that you can cut end to end with the Leigh DR4. I have downloaded both OEMs for research and looked at several reviews of both and several videos on each. I could not find anything regarding the End to End dovetails for the Porter Cable. I did see in the Leigh DR4's OEM that it is capable of doing that type of Profile(End to End). 

Has anyone ever done the end to end dovetail with a jig and if so can it be done on the Omni Jig?
I really liked the videos on the Omni and the reviews but my mind is not made up as of yet. I want one jig that can do it all as much as can be done without the need for another jig because of price.

I will be making dovetail drawers for cabinets and furniture along with other various craft projects that can up.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

CM1 said:


> Hello to all.
> 
> I am in the market to purchase a dovetail jig either the Porter Cable Omni 24 and or the Leigh DR4 pro. I noticed that you can cut end to end with the Leigh DR4. I have downloaded both OEMs for research and looked at several reviews of both and several videos on each. I could not find anything regarding the End to End dovetails for the Porter Cable. I did see in the Leigh DR4's OEM that it is capable of doing that type of Profile(End to End).
> 
> ...


it'll be the Leigh then...
hard to beat the adjustable fingers...
I had the PC and gave it away...


----------



## CM1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Stick486 Thanks for the reply. What can you tell me about the Leigh? Is the DR4 the way to go? I have done dovetails by hand years ago and it was not a pretty sight.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

search is your friend...

Router Forums - Search Results


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I have the Leigh D4R Pro. I've been totally impressed with its versatility and the very well-written user manual. I haven't used any of the other high-end dovetail jigs, but I really like mine.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

CM1 said:


> Stick486 Thanks for the reply. What can you tell me about the Leigh? Is the DR4 the way to go? I have done dovetails by hand years ago and it was not a pretty sight.


here's a thread worth reading...

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fi...s-pc-4216-vs-leigh-d4r-pro-vs-pc-omnijig.html

another..
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/90993-cut-my-first-dovetail-leigh-d4r-pro-help.html


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe I shouldn't chime in on this thread because my outspoken views have a tendency to jerk the chain of some of the other forum members but here goes anywho. I have both the PC 4216 and the Leigh D4R and they both have their uses. I like the PC 4216 for its size when doing small projects and the Leigh D4R for its versatility even though it takes up much more space than I like. As stated before the only major downside to the Leigh products is the cost compared to other dovetail jigs. Just remember they all do exactly the same thing, they all cut dovetails and that is the one thing most people that prefer the Leigh jigs won't accept. 

I haven't had any experience with the PC Omnijig but from what I have read I would choose the Leigh and the price differential isn't all that much for the versatility of the Leigh. Looking back over my post I don't think the word "versatility" is the correct word to use in describing the Leigh. My PC 4216 will do exactly the same as the Leigh, cut dovetails of all styles, but it isn't as easy to set up. The one thing I have found the Leigh D4R will do the PC can't is one pass half blind dovetails. All in all if your budget will justify over $1000.00 for the jig and accessories go for the Leigh D4R jig.


----------

